# Best Model for Sanguinius



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

Edit:supposed to be a question mark in title.

Right now I'm leaning towards Hi-tech Miniature's "ArchFather Gabriel"

http://hitechminiatures.com/2/product/info/69











Second choice would be the Scibor Miniatures "SF Archangel:

http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?art=1120










If you've seen any other possible models, I'd like to see them. Also what do you guys think of these two?


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd say the Hi-Tech Gabriel model.
They are both excellent models and fit for purpose so it personal opinion that makes the choice.
Though you will have to add some Blood Angel heraldry and such to it.

SGMAlice


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Anyone else think if they put thete arms out to the side they will squish there heads ?


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Anyone else think if they put thete arms out to the side they will squish there heads ?


Haha that was brilliant!


Anyway onto topic i think either, they are as good as each other though if you were ambitious get both and meld them together


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

bitsandkits said:


> Anyone else think if they put thete arms out to the side they will squish there heads ?



:laugh: definitely. 

SGMAlice


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Both of them look great to me, can't go wrong with either choice. Nice find.

@Bitsandkits: lol


----------



## RedThirstWill Destroy (Nov 10, 2011)

Nice find, I was looking at getting the second anyway, however i might have to get both now.................................................Damn you:ireful2:


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Both of them are good and I can say that Scibor's stuff is very nice indeed I just got a mini from them and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## DaveTheBeginner (Jan 16, 2012)

I would go with the first one and maybe sculpt a greek style chest and ab plate on the front of him just for that sanguinius look.


----------



## Silens (Dec 26, 2010)

I've just ordered the Scibor model. : )


----------

